# Team LuLu; strongest verse they can take?



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucifer from Supernatural and Luke Skywalker from Star Wars naturally. What's the best they can do?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Good thing is here that if Luke gets killed Lucifer could just bring him back from the dead, Lucifer would offer good support WHILE laying down some heavy offence.

Plus time shenanigans and all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2012)

quality thread, five stars 

let's start off with a favorite

Sora no Otoshimono


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucifer takes Luke on adventures with time travel, they meet baby Negi and Nagi :hestonlaugh

Luke mindfucks Negi then, 10 years in the future he suddenly becomes a drooling retard in front of class 3-A


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Luke can not die, Ulti. 

Sora is a given, CD but good start.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2012)

needs to be higher then ToAru at the least

options ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe Homestuck sans Lord English

LE has a lot of hype and powerscaling, but I'd like to wait for feats on his end


----------



## Final Vent (Apr 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Lucifer takes Luke on adventures with time travel, they meet baby Negi and Nagi :hestonlaugh
> 
> Luke mindfucks Negi then, 10 years in the future he suddenly becomes a drooling retard in front of class 3-A


Aww....I wanted to say Negima.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Lucifer possessing Luke could make their options skyrocket. You could always get to making Lucifer finger snapping her to death 

How about Roman mythology?


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucifer isn't strong enough to possess Luke, what are you doing bro?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Luke needs to give him consent, when they reach their limits, they could make those limits higher


----------



## Final Vent (Apr 20, 2012)

All this has got me thinking about that Lucifer Vs Nanoha thread.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Stay on target gentlemen.

Luke and Lucifer by themselves can solo Negima, ToAru, and more then likely anything from the "Power" Six and HST as well as Houshin Engi and Sayuki certainly together.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

How about SDK?


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Samurai Deeper Kyo? Current Luke > Former Crimson King. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Scratch that, I remember I made a thread where FCK ran a gauntelt where he couldn't beat high tier Angels let alone Archangels.

hmm, Pretty Cure


----------



## Lord Hell (Apr 20, 2012)

Most likely the Orks from Warhammer 40,000 if they get prep


----------



## Final Vent (Apr 20, 2012)

What about the Ultra Series?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

How would they do against Kamen Rider come to think of it?


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Lord Hell said:


> Most likely the Orks from Warhammer 40,000 if they get prep



Lucifer can make them disappear with a hand wave probably


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> hmm, Pretty Cure



why you gotta be like this 



Final Vent said:


> What about the Ultra Series?



more than likely not

waaaayyy too much shit there


----------



## Lord Hell (Apr 20, 2012)

Good point twf


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

They could get pretty far in both Kamen Rider and Ultraman, last I checked the latter doesn't have much against telepathy and soul-fuck. Plus adding Luke's teleportation powers, precognition/Shatterpoints (fate ability), and Lucifer's incorporeal body and time powers/planet busting or something powers like that is a pretty hard combo.

Didn't we have Lucifer vs the Overlord of Darkness too?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 20, 2012)

Heroic Age?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah OoD won that IIRC though it seemed like a decent match.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah but now Lucifer is with Luke, he can neutralize OoD's time stop ability and Luke can overpower him likely in TP. 

Seriously biggest threats in KR:

- Hyper Kabuto (he's the fucking Shrike)
- Ultimate Kuuga
- Perfect Daguva
- Shining Agito
- Overlord of Darkness + Overlord of Light
- Odin/Kanzaki
- Supreme Leader 

I don't think DenLiner will be capable of erasing Lucifer/Luke from existence.  Lucifer can time travel freely right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2012)

Fang said:


> They could get pretty far in both Kamen Rider and Ultraman, last I checked the latter doesn't have much against telepathy and soul-fuck.



well, the Darklops units are robots, so telepathy and soulfuck would be useless on them 

there's other options though obviously


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2012)

CD you sayin' Luke can't mind fuck robots? 

And who down voted our five stars?


----------



## Lord Hell (Apr 20, 2012)

Lucifer could just hide somewhere and just have Luke kill them all and every time Luke dies Lucifer could bring him back to life.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

> - Hyper Kabuto (he's the fucking Shrike)



Lucifer practically stalemated Hyper Kabuto IIRC



> Lucifer can time travel freely right?



Yep, Archangels and Seraphs have shown the ability to send themselves and others through time on whim


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2012)

Warcraft-verse ? first try 1v1 gauntlets (well, 1v2), then maybe whole verse at once

unless Luke has soloed that already


----------



## Ulti (Apr 20, 2012)

Could Luke solo Warcraft? Dunno if Lucifer could to be honest.


----------



## Lord Hell (Apr 20, 2012)

Luke and Lucifer could probably solo Warcraft considering sargeras who is the most powerful being in Warcraft got hurt by wooden axe by an random orc named brox.


----------



## Final Vent (Apr 20, 2012)

I might as well throw it out there:

How far do they get in the Super Sentai verse?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2012)

What is with all of these new posters I keep seeing? 

Either way this team first sues the guy that gave them their name, then they could try to take on something like BLAME! (not sure how they would do)


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 20, 2012)

Brilliant thread.

They would beat Dragonball with ease of course.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Could Luke solo Warcraft? Dunno if Lucifer could to be honest.



Dunno but either one of them would fuck shit up for the majority of Warcraft.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 21, 2012)

Fang said:


> Stay on target gentlemen.
> 
> Luke and Lucifer can take Saiyuki certainly together.



Don't be silly Fang.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah Fang.

They can both solo 



> Dunno but either one of them would fuck shit up for the majority of Warcraft.



So together their deadly combination of abilities would be a threat to them.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 21, 2012)

Solo themselves to the nearest restroom.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 21, 2012)

How would they do in Creatures of Light and Darkness?


----------



## Didi (Apr 21, 2012)

I think 666 Satan verse would be an interesting match up


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 21, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> How would they do in Creatures of Light and Darkness?



Temporal Fugue is going to be a bitch plus there's Thoth's teleportation and BFR into a place where he warps reality and of course, Typhon the living void 

if the Fugue users along with Typhon can be mindfucked before they do their thing, then things get easier

otherwise, shit gets real ugly, real fast


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Creatures of Light/Darkness to say. But I do remember a certain Luke runs the Saiyuki verse gauntlet thread.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 21, 2012)

I remember that thread. It was never concluded.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2012)

That was also pre-Fate of the Jedi Luke has abilities like teleportation and matching powers against a veritable eldrtich abomination who can put darkside energy in a person that causes volcanoes across a planet to go off, create planetary scale storms, and shake planets like Coruscant with the tectonic activity enough to damage and destroy large scale portions of a gigantic city-scape.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 21, 2012)

And in Saiyuki a universe can be destroyed


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2012)

By Luke Skywalker, naturally.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 21, 2012)

Naturally


----------



## Ulti (Apr 21, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Temporal Fugue is going to be a bitch plus there's Thoth's teleportation and BFR into a place where he warps reality and of course, Typhon the living void
> 
> if the Fugue users along with Typhon can be mindfucked before they do their thing, then things get easier
> 
> otherwise, shit gets real ugly, real fast



To be fair I don't think Temporal Fugue will be useful against an Archangel such as Lucifer it would help against Luke though. Plus Lucifer has already dealt with Gabriel (and taught him how to reality warp) who has similar powers to Thoth though I agree Typhon is quite a good counter to Lucifer.

Set vs Lucifer should be a good fight.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

Bumping for best thread

also how is Temporal Fugue negating Luke's messiah powers?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Would Flow Walking be an effective counter?


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

Wouldn't Lucifer's time abilities and Luke's Shatterpoints + Precognition off-set that?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2012)

don't see how Shatterpoints would be effective against time-travel though Flow-Walking plus Lucy's own time powers and perception could offset that

maybe

I mean Set could just have one of his clones time-travel to a point in the future, and that clone travel to a point in the past, and so on and fight the battles in multiple points in time 

this shit can get confusing


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Can he do the "create so many temporal clones their mass collapses into a black hole" trick?


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

no

because he's not Hyper Kabuto or the Shrike


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

You act like those are the only two characters in fiction that could possibly pull that off...


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

the only two that matter in at any rate 

besides, I'm not certain you can discount Shatterpoints from detecting shit like time manipulation considering precognition seems to work against teleportation and spatial manipulation with Force-Users like Abeloth and Luke

and then there's the fact that Lucifer's true form is incorporeal


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 23, 2012)

Two Temporal Fugue users facing off had the side-effect of pretty much exterminating the entire surface of an Earth-sized planet (collapsing cities thousands of kilometres away as an example) because they spammed the technique and generated sufficiently high spatial-temporal instability.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

The thing with precog vs. time travel is that if you see one thing coming, and then someone alters the past so a different thing happens, your precog can't cover both - you've got two separate timelines so it would be a paradox.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds more like a chain reaction then an actual collateral of their power

@EM, you know that Lucifer can time travel freely right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Watch me use my precog: TWF is arguing against this series now, but once he reads it he'll like it and start arguing for it in OBD matches


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

When did I ever have a problem with Supernatural, I'm going by information provided by Judas and other fans.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

I was talking about CoLaD


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't believe I was late for the 5 star party. 



Endless Mike said:


> Either way this team first sues the guy that gave them their name, then they could try to take on something like BLAME! (not sure how they would do)



They'd sweep through a lot of people with LV9 Cibo being the only challenge due to her firepower and speed.

As far as Temporal Fogue goes, I'm not sure if that could be effectively applied to an Archangel of Lucifer's calibur considering time is pretty much his bitch, lets go through what can be done...

>Time travel back and forth in time (basic angelic ability)
>Time stop
>Visit or send others to alternate timelines
>Could recall what 2014 Lucifer (Lucifer from an alternate timeline) said to Dean
>Sees time as a fluid
>Create timeloops at a whim
>Manipulate memories from erased timelines
>Time reversal
>Immune to all of the above being used against him

Temporal Fogue is hax, but like I said, whether it'll be as effective on Lucifer as it would others is hazy.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice, I wonder how they would do in Bastard.


----------



## Amae (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting fucked over by the Seraph Angels and beings above them like most.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

That's already been done by Nevermind


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

When did Nevermind do that? 

All I recall was Abeloth who has borderline Herald class feats at this point running a Bastard gauntlet.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Couple of Months ago, he did a DS runs the Supernatural gauntlet where Archangels gave him trouble unless it was DKL or Majin but he would stopped dead at God or Death.

Speaking of Abeloth, I was thinking of making a Abeloth vs Lucy thread  both are Herald class. Imagine Star Wars with LuLu teaming up on the Empire, Abeloth and shit.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Shit that would actually be easy to write a Supernatural/Star Wars crossover due to all the time/alternate universe shenanigans.

Lucifer has watched Star Wars by the way


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah but this is Luci with Luke together 

Plus Luke needed help to beat Abeloth in the end


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and this...



Didi said:


> I think 666 Satan verse would be an interesting match up



Jio's hax doesn't look like it's anywhere near LuLu's level.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

You know what I still can't get accustomed to seeing this thread with only 4 stars.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Remedied for a five star team

got an idea for a new tag team

Ultima from Final Fantasy 12 and Justice from Guilty Gear:

Questionable Laser Angels


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

So many attempts of down-voting from the denziens of Jelly Hell 

666-verse would be easy pickings, end of series Jio and Satan or not.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

It's funny because Supernatural and Star Wars seem to make people Jelly for some reason.

I was gonna say, 666 Satan doesn't seem like a threat, especially considering Lucy could tank being at ground zero of a planet razing blast wave and his regeneration (enough to regenerate from being destroyed by Holy Fire which completely destroys an Angel and is pretty much their Kryptonite), resurrection, true form etc:.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Ultima from Final Fantasy 12 and Justice from Guilty Gear:
> 
> Questionable Laser Angels



Never did beat FF12. Which was more of a result of sheer boredom than difficulty.



Fang said:


> So many attempts of down-voting from the denziens of Jelly Hell



They can't stand it when the forces of quality prosper.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> It's funny because Supernatural and Star Wars seem to make people Jelly for some reason.



Surter x Matta Clatta


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Judas said:


> Never did beat FF12. Which was more of a result of sheer boredom than difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't stand it when the forces of quality prosper.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMVnUMgQod4[/YOUTUBE]

Period cannon

it was a good game if you ignore auto pilot gambits and Vaan.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Remember Matta Clatta in that Lucifer vs God of War thread :uvalaugh


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

> The new Host of Heaven, consisting of Angels and Force Users



What do you think Fang?


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm curious if it's possible for Lucifer to set up that 4th Wall BFR spell that Balthazar used.


The ingrediants weren't exactly difficult to come by and Lucifer should be able to create that shit with his reality warping.



The Penetrator said:


> Remember Matta Clatta in that Lucifer vs God of War thread :uvalaugh



:hestonlaugh

Shut him down faster than a RKO.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Wasn't Raphael able to do it easily with a gesture or some shit yet he still needed to bring Virgil back through the gate he crossed?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

If only WWE booked the Tag Team Division like us


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Wasn't Raphael able to do it easily with a gesture or some shit yet he still needed to bring Virgil back through the gate he crossed?



Shouldn't matter too much since Lucifer obviously won't bring them back. 


Imagine de-powered Accelerator in our world.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Shit Balthazar found the ingredients for the fourth wall bfr in Bobby's kitchen didn't he? :uvalaugh


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Judas said:


> Shouldn't matter too much since Lucifer obviously won't bring them back.
> 
> 
> Imagine de-powered Accelerator in our world.



Fucking skinny albino?

He'd get mugged by da bloods.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Shit Balthazar found the ingredients for the fourth wall bfr in Bobby's kitchen didn't he? :uvalaugh



Balthazar. 5 star chef.


Speaking of 5 stars....

>looks at thread rating


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

You can thank me for that


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> What do you think Fang?



It sounds very nice.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Remember Matta Clatta in that* Lucifer vs God of War* thread :uvalaugh


Lucifer vs God of War ? 

sounds legit, Kratos is herald level after all, amirite


have a link ?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Lucifer vs God of War ?
> 
> sounds legit, Kratos is herald level after all, amirite
> 
> ...


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

:uvalaugh

*EDIT:*

And ninja'd. 

Bridget is pulling through for you.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Because you're F5'ing at the speed of light to avoid it and I'm blitzing you.

Though yeah, that was my idea you cunt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2012)

oh yeah that one


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Because you're F5'ing at the speed of light to avoid it and I'm blitzing you.
> 
> Though yeah, that was my idea you cunt



Boo      hoo


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm butthurt/assmad/frustrated about it.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2012)

R U OK?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucifer does this to Chachamaru



With Negi and Hakase as Dean and Bobby reacting


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fang said:


> Sounds more like a chain reaction then an actual collateral of their power



yes, it's less pure power and more like the timeline going haywire due to temporal shenanigans



Judas said:


> Temporal Fugue is hax, but like I said, whether it'll be as effective on Lucifer as it would others is hazy.



it's confusing, I know


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucifer creating a time loop in which Set creates time clones.

That's the real confusing part :uvalaugh


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if Lucy can affect different timelines at once

he could, say, timestop/timeloop/whatever Set in one timeline but there's like another Set in a different one that's a minute or two in the past before that happened, and then another one a few minutes in the future "after" that happened, and so on

going from what I know, Lucifer and other angels can see different timelines at once, but I'm not sure he can affect all of them at once 

gah, this shit is too confusing, damn you Zelazny


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

We've seen Castiel messing around with 2 timelines, you could argue that due to Lucifer being magnitudes above him Lucifer can affect far more but yes I suppose he would have his limits.

Then you have Lucifer time travelling and creating a time loop there 

this is some Doctor Who shit.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

But shit Lucifer just sent Set to a different timeline and he creates a time clone there making the web larger :uvalaugh.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2012)

timey wimey and all that


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

You know what fuck this

Let's just have LuLu team up with the Brothers of Destruction so they can use these shenanigans to fuck up shit. Because Lucifer could bring all these time clones into a single timeline so we can have an army of Sets, a Gynoids worst nightmare.

Lucifer seems to be able to play a excellent support role as well as offence in teams


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I'll recap on some of Luke's newer feats, Abeloth accidentally razed the capital city of the Lost Tribe of the Sith, destruction was visible from orbit, shockwave of her TK also made people either straight up vaporize or implode depending on distance and melted or slagged entire city blocks outside of the direct blast.

Then she can also TK people on the other end of the galaxy, which can cause planetary scale volcanic eruptions and tectonic shifting. And Luke matched her. 

Also this crazy bitch fed off the illusionary mental pain of an entire race by casting a telepathic illusion on them making them think they were dying of plagues and shit.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 23, 2012)

Fang said:


> Then she can also TK people on the other end of the galaxy, which can cause planetary scale volcanic eruptions and tectonic shifting. And Luke matched her.



On the subject of this cause it reminded me, I will mention that Lucifer generated an earthquake with his mere presence which devastated several hundred kilometers of land as a low end


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Minus Stands like GER and STH, I can see them getting far in JJBA.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 25, 2012)

Imma tell you here since you're vm is closed and can't be arsed to go through pm

 I can't find where I got it from Judas but try jcafe. I got a good amount of hard to find from them


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Imma tell you here since *you're vm is closed* and can't be arsed to go through pm



I'll send a request then. Since you're a quality poster and all. 




> I can't find where I got it from Judas but try jcafe. I got a good amount of hard to find from them



Alright I'll look there. Btw, how is it?

Won't bother with something that may not hold my interest.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

Luke can mindfuck through dimensions can't he?

So what if Lucifer creates a dimension for Luke to chill out in while he mindfucks people? Luke will be safe from harm and Lucy can just tank everything.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

That's both hilarious and cruel.


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

5 star team. 5 star wins. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

4 star thread?


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Ikr?


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

Rebirth of Jelly Land?


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2012)

Jellies probably tried to down vote it


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Frustrated over LuLu's domination.


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Seriously though, Luke within the confines of a multi-layered dimension would be damn near untouchable and unstoppable for those who don't have the means to get to him.


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2012)

What a bunch of jelly maggots.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> Seriously though, Luke within the confines of a multi-layered dimension would be damn near untouchable and unstoppable for those who don't have the means to get to him.



so many broken possibilities :uvalaugh


----------



## Judas (Apr 25, 2012)

Lucifer: Timestop
Luke: Apply as much pressure as needed with TK
Lucifer: End timestop

Conclusion:


----------



## Ulti (Apr 25, 2012)

I still like my Lucy+Set idea


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2012)

What about Asura's Wrath, guys?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Ulti (Apr 26, 2012)

My idea


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 26, 2012)

Make it happen, gentlemen.


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2012)

So let's see which verses they would unquestionably stomp even on their own/solo:

- FT
- Naruto
- Bleach
- HxH
- Psyren
- One Piece
- Negima

Together:

- Asura's Wrath
- Dragon Ball
- Creatures of Light and Darkness (?)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2012)

this is probably a stupid question , but even together they'd have no chance against GEoM ? What about Lucifer time-travelling them to before GEoM was GEoM


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2012)

They'd probably stomp the GEoM.


----------



## Raytheon (Apr 27, 2012)

Any chances against Sailor Moon?


Fluttershy said:


> What about Lucifer time-travelling them to before GEoM was GEoM


I dont think that it's kill him as GoEM.
Plus, killing someone obviously much powerful in the past is totally cheap.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> So let's see which verses they would unquestionably stomp even on their own/solo:
> 
> - FT
> - Naruto
> ...



IIRC Lucifer took Dragon Ball by himself in the past.

How about

- God Of War
- Houshin Engi
- Nanoha
- ToAru
- Touhou

Ah who am I kidding Lucy soloed them, maybe they have a contest to see if they either of them can solo 

Luke's turn to take them on.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 27, 2012)

Lucifer just sitting there with a glass of whiskey

'Your move, young Skywalker'


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 27, 2012)

The personalities are wrong, but I can't be the only one picturing a scene like this after it's all done. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh2tUipUnaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey



It's their bitch Lulu, from Final Fantasy X

Team LuLuLu?


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2012)

Luke would dismember her for disgracing the honorable and male dominated name of LuLu.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2012)

What a misogynist 

As you can see, Lucy loves his bitches so he might spare her


----------



## Blade (Apr 28, 2012)

Team LuLuLu.


:hestonlaugh


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2012)

Luke has dismembered females Sith Lord into pieces, and give rape smiles to their girl apprentices afterwards, daring them to challenge him even when half dead and jumped by a half a dozen Sith Sabers, bitch ran to another star system.


----------

